# Wieviel Watt benötige ich für Gaming PC?



## asd0l (24. April 2012)

*Wieviel Watt benötige ich für Gaming PC?*

Hallo,
reicht dieses Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198) | Geizhals Deutschland für meinen neuen PC:
- CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) | Geizhals Deutschland
- Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-00-20G) | Geizhals Deutschland
- Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland
Übertakten möchte ich den Prozessor und die Grafikkarte, aber erst wenns von der Leistung her nicht mehr reicht.
Hoffe ich habe nichts wichtiges vergessen.


----------



## der_knoben (24. April 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Watt benötige ich für Gaming PC?*

Reicht locker. Es würde auch ein E9 480CM reichen.


----------



## poiu (24. April 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Watt benötige ich für Gaming PC?*

ja das kleinere 480W genügt


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Watt benötige ich für Gaming PC?*

Die AMD 7870 braucht nicht so viel Strom und die CPU auch nicht. Das 480 Watt Modell ist völlig i.O.


----------



## asd0l (24. April 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Watt benötige ich für Gaming PC?*

Ok danke, war halt am überlegen, aber wenn das übertaktet auch hinhaut nehm ich das 480 Watt Netzteil.


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Watt benötige ich für Gaming PC?*

Du kannst alles übertakten. Selbst die Lüfter. Das Netzteil stört das nicht.


----------



## Shynthoras (10. Mai 2012)

Wie übertaktet man lüfter ohne das sie kaputt gehen ? Ausser mab ändert spannung. Aber der arme fan


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Watt benötige ich für Gaming PC?*

Selbst das be quiet! Pure Power CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) | Geizhals.at Deutschland Netzteil reicht für dein Vorhaben vollends.
Lüfter übertaktet man mit einer Lüftersteueung. Falls vorhanden.


----------

